
ASK HN: Why was this article flagged? - babyrainbow
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14709464<p>Why was this item flagged and removed from front page?
======
Frenchgeek
First comment: "The headline is not only wrong (it aced all but one test, so
didn't fall to ace "some tests"), but seems designed to make it sound much
worse than the report actually suggests."

~~~
babyrainbow
No. It is not.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14709791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14709791)

>from the article: "In the test, the seat belt in Tesla's Model S was not
effective and could lead to the driver's head striking the steering wheel hard
through the air bag, according to the report."

------
raybb
Could be because the title was somewhat misleading.

